# Ocmulgee



## panfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Anyone going after any pigs the first weekend?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 10, 2018)

I will be out scouting for deer season with a .22wmr on my sling. Hogs won’t be my top priority, but if I get in some fresh sign I won’t be able to resist a stalk.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

I'll be at Hannahatchee on Saturday, hoping for some fresh bacon.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 15, 2018)

Some hog sign from somewhere on Ocmulgee. Heard some pigs in a thicket after lunch.

Also ran up the river and looked around Echeconee Creek, and ran into two groups bedding and feeding through a thicket. First group was only 5 minutes into the woods.


----------



## panfish (Aug 15, 2018)

I hope we see one this weekend. Iv got the smoker ready.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

panfish said:


> I hope we see one this weekend. Iv got the smoker ready.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## panfish (Aug 15, 2018)

I mite be making a mistake. But we going down Saturday and camping for 2 nights. I hope it's not to hot.  If Anyone see a blue ranger stop by and say hey.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

panfish said:


> I mite be making a mistake. But we going down Saturday and camping for 2 nights. I hope it's not to hot.  If Anyone see a blue ranger stop by and say hey.



What WMA will you be at?


----------



## panfish (Aug 15, 2018)

Ocmulgee wma.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 15, 2018)

panfish said:


> Ocmulgee wma.


It’s gonna be HOT. Supposed to be afternoon thunderstorms Saturday and Sunday I believe, so that may cool it down some. I was out scouting last weekend and it was pretty miserable. If you weren’t walking into a spider web, then mosquitos were trying to carry you off. My shirt was completely soaked with sweat after a few miles of walking.  Think we put 10 miles on the boots between Ocmulgee and Echeconnee.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

panfish said:


> Ocmulgee wma.



Always wanted to visit Ocmulgee but haven’t had the opportunity. 
Do believe it will be just slightly warm this weekend.  Plenty of water will be a must.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 15, 2018)

They are probably gonna be on the river.


----------



## panfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Yea I have a friend that works on that WMA. He has gave me a few spots to go to.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Appointment canceled at work so I walked off into the woods. 3 pigs down so far on Ocmulgee. Will post photos when I get service.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2018)

.44Slayer said:


> Always wanted to visit Ocmulgee but haven’t had the opportunity.
> Do believe it will be just slightly warm this weekend.  Plenty of water will be a must.


Ocmulgee is nice. Well managed IMO. I think they keep too many access roads open though. It’s hard to find spots where folks can’t easily walk to.


----------



## panfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey SAVE some for me. Or just 1 about 60lbs. Lol


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Appointment canceled at work so I walked off into the woods. 3 pigs down so far on Ocmulgee. Will post photos when I get service.



Great news, been waiting to receive a hunting report.  Congrats.


----------



## GTHunter (Aug 16, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Ocmulgee is nice. Well managed IMO. I think they keep too many access roads open though. It’s hard to find spots where folks can’t easily walk to.



This is very true of Ocmulee


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Managed to get 3 out of 6 or 7 total.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2018)

panfish said:


> Yea I have a friend that works on that WMA. He has gave me a few spots to go to.


I can show you on a map where I ran into these guys. Pm me if interested. Easy access. I was only a couple hundred yards from a paved road. It’s pretty wet right now, so wear some waterproof snake boots or knee high rubbers.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)

Sitting here at work looking at the fresh bacon is making me jealous.
Again, congrats.


----------



## panfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Them are perfect size. Good job.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 16, 2018)

Man thems perfect size. Glad you had a good productive hunt !


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 17, 2018)

What kinda of shell did you use?


----------



## antharper (Aug 17, 2018)

HogSlayer13 said:


> What kinda of shell did you use?


I thought shotgun at first glance, but I’m pretty sure it’s a 22mag because I have one just like it


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2018)

HogSlayer13 said:


> What kinda of shell did you use?


Yea 22mag. CCI 30 grain JHP.


----------



## Hal (Aug 17, 2018)

What model rifle is that? I'm pretty sure it's a Winchester.


----------



## antharper (Aug 17, 2018)

Hal said:


> What model rifle is that? I'm pretty sure it's a Winchester.


I think so , I have a pump that looks identical


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hal said:


> What model rifle is that? I'm pretty sure it's a Winchester.


Yea it’s a Winchester. I don’t remember the exact model. I can check when I get back home.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 19, 2018)

Heading back out tomorrow morning. Hopefully I won’t get rained out.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 19, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea it’s a Winchester. I don’t remember the exact model. I can check when I get back home.


Winchester 255 lever action hammerless. Aluminum receiver, just a budget gun in general. Kinda wish it was one of the nice ones, when they weren’t in the budget gun market, but it was my dads, then mine as a kid, and still gets the job done. As long as you work the action like a man it is 100% reliable. I need to break it down and give it a good cleaning. Pretty sure for the past 30 years this has only had oil added every year, and no cleaning other than the bore.


----------



## antharper (Aug 19, 2018)

I didn’t notice the lever , mine is a pump


----------



## Hal (Aug 20, 2018)

I didn't notice the lever either. Thought it was a semi-auto and couldn't figure out what model it could be. Nice that its been in the family for awhile and keeps getting the job done.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hal said:


> I didn't notice the lever either. Thought it was a semi-auto and couldn't figure out what model it could be. Nice that its been in the family for awhile and keeps getting the job done.


Me and my brothers are lucky that our father rarely, if ever, sold any of his guns. We each have pieces that he had and hunted with, that were passed to us as we got old enough to shoot them.

I am thinking about getting a semi auto .22 mag, especially something that is optics friendly.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2018)

Heck yea Chris way to lay the smack down!!! Woohoo! That’s awesome. When we used to go down to Perry we always went to Oaky. As we seemed to had a tough time navigating Ocmulgee......not sure why it’s been a long time!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 23, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> Heck yea Chris way to lay the smack down!!! Woohoo! That’s awesome. When we used to go down to Perry we always went to Oaky. As we seemed to had a tough time navigating Ocmulgee......not sure why it’s been a long time!



Yea Oaky Woods is all one lump, and the main road circles through the property, so it’s easy to get around. Ocmulgee is pretty tricky to get around. It has some connected larger sections, but there isn’t a main access road, so you timetimes have to drive way off property to access adjacent areas, and then there are the disconnected sections that are miles apart. It’s tricky.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 26, 2018)

There is one tract of oaky that’s not connected to the main tract. It’s down 247 towards the Houston county landfill


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 26, 2018)

QuackHead90 said:


> There is one tract of oaky that’s not connected to the main tract. It’s down 247 towards the Houston county landfill


You are correct. There is another chunk off 96, but they are relatively insignificant, so I forgot about them.  The majority of Oaky Woods is all one connected sorta square chunk.  Ocmulgee is a mess of a polygon with all sorts of weird corners with inconvenient access.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah I have killed deer and turkeys on the tract behind work(Frito lay) and the one on 247. I actually have part of Longstreet that was wma as my hunting club.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 27, 2018)

And by the way Chris I graduated high school with Will.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 27, 2018)

QuackHead90 said:


> And by the way Chris I graduated high school with Will.


Ohh dang. Right on!


----------



## panfish (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey quack.  We make pork rinds for yall .  I wish I could have connected on some pigs when down there a couple weeks ago. Iv got a friend that's staying at the check station behind yall.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 29, 2018)

Man. Bumped a pig in a clear cut, then I got two good stalks in yesterday after lunch on Ocmulgee. Missed or got poor hits on both pigs. They ran until I couldn’t hear them crashing through the palmettos anymore. Tried to track them, but no blood trail. 

Shooting a 22 mag. I should have waited for cleaner shots, as both were from about 20-30 yards through small windows in palmettos. I think the first shot I took was through some cover, so that was my poor judgment.   Maybe I can knock some down next time out.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2018)

Went 4 miles yesterday with 2 friends. No hogs. We did bump 3 bedded deer mid/late morning.  Found some pawpaw fruit trees with lots of fruit dropping. Never seen them before and had to look them up. Pawpaws are supposed to be farther north.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 3, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Went 4 miles yesterday with 2 friends. No hogs. We did bump 3 bedded deer mid/late morning.  Found some pawpaw fruit trees with lots of fruit dropping. Never seen them before and had to look them up. Pawpaws are supposed to be ****her north.


Their range might extend up into Canada, but GA is certainly in their home range. I've seen plenty of immature fruits but never have tasted one. Supposed to be similar to a banana.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2018)

Danny Leigh said:


> Their range might extend up into Canada, but GA is certainly in their home range. I've seen plenty of immature fruits but never have tasted one. Supposed to be similar to a banana.


We didn’t taste any, but they smelled almost like mangos.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 13, 2018)

Went out last Monday with @Chili Pepper and his buddy Mike. Tried getting them in archery range of some pigs. We walked 8 miles, saw 3 groups of at least 5 pigs. We couldn’t get close enough for arrows on the first group and lost them. Second group saw us first and bolted, and the 3rd group did the same, but I was tired of seeing pigs run at that point so I took a few shots at them running. Smacked the first sow I shot at, and missed the others. Chili and I are going to try again with some calls next Monday morning. Wish us luck!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 14, 2018)

SWEET! some times you just got to let it fly ???


----------



## Chili Pepper (Sep 14, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Went out last Monday with @Chili Pepper and his buddy Mike. Tried getting them in archery range of some pigs. We walked 8 miles, saw 3 groups of at least 5 pigs. We couldn’t get close enough for arrows on the first group and lost them. Second group saw us first and bolted, and the 3rd group did the same, but I was tired of seeing pigs run at that point so I took a few shots at them running. Smacked the first sow I shot at, and missed the others. Chili and I are going to try again with some calls next Monday morning. Wish us luck!



Have a good feeling about Monday we will call them in so I can stick one with the longbow. If not I am sure you will put another down with the .22mag lol


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 14, 2018)

Chili Pepper said:


> Have a good feeling about Monday we will call them in so I can stick one with the longbow. If not I am sure you will put another down with the .22mag lol


You are gonna lead this time. Hopefully the rain this week and weekend won’t have them scattered too far up stream.  Makes reading sign a little easier though.


----------



## Chili Pepper (Sep 14, 2018)

If we can even get back to the spot with all the rain.


----------

